# A bit of advice please??



## Luvvin-tarifa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, I am in a dilema, I have been trying to move to Portugal for a number of years, and this week I just got the chance of a lifetime which I do not want to pass. My problem is that I am pregnant and due to give birth in December, and am worried that I wont have learned enough of the language by then, I am also now a single parent mum as my husband ******ed off with another woman the moment he found out I was pregnant. I am not worried about being a single mum I have wonderful kids, I drive, and will have family coming out to help me when I have the baby, but what I really want to know is from other women who have had babies shortly after arriving in Portugal to see what it is like. My nearest town will be Coja, so is anyone from round there? Does anyone know how I will be treated and what will happen when I go into labour? Any advice really apart from trying to put me off! cos that wont happen! lol, we have made up our minds, I just dont really want to have to do the long journey back to the Uk to have the baby, So can anyone offer some advice?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Firstly I have to say I am a man and have never been pregnant, (looks can be deceiving.)
Secondly and in all seriousness, medical care here is as good as the UK in my opinion. You will be dealing with educated people and I would warrant that you will find someone who speaks English, within the hospital. 
Thirdly, all the very best of luck to you and your baby, you could not give them a better life anywhere.


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Coja? Is that near Coimbra? I know you don't want to be put off but you will get no benefits here and work is very hard to come by even if you speak the language.
Plan well or you will be leaving soon after you come here!


----------



## Luvvin-tarifa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi thanks for the info, I actually work from home and have a good income and can do it anywhere I have an internet connection and have secured this already! and no I know I will get no benefits but the only benefit I claim here is child benefit and it is a pittance!
I am most certain that I will be giving my children and new baby the best life they can have, and am not panicking just wanted some reassurance really I have no doubt that I will be ok and at the end of the day I am kind of a pro at giving birth! So can do it alone if necessary lol.
Thanks all for the comments, and once I am there rest assured there is NO WAY I will be leaving!


----------

